# Help Fast!--Should I buy this table saw? Griz 1023



## paustin (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, I am upgrading a really really awful table saw. I've been keeping my eyes out for a good saw. I found a Grizzly 1023 that I can buy for $375, but it isn't in pristine shape. The top is a bit rusted, and the fence is crap. However, I am pretty handy - the rust is easily removed, and a fence is easily purchased. I do have 220 to my shop. 

I have not seen the saw in-person yet. I have only had one call with the current owner. 

I am really looking for some fast help here. I need to make a decision tomorrow (Wednesday) in order to not lose it.

I have been doing some research and the Grizzly 1023 seems to be a great great saw. However, I cannot tell from his pictures if this is a 1023S, 1023, 1023Z or what. 

- What is your opinion
- What should I ask the owner?
- What should I look for when I look at it in person?
- what kind of saw is this?

I am including pictures below that were taken by the owner 

THANK YOU in advance!

Pete


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

By the pictures I would say its the 1023 and a right tilt. If the motor runs good, everything moves smoothly and you understand you will spend $375 or more for a fence and a few dollars for belts if needed.
Your looking at $800.00 for a used 1023. I know if you need a new motor thats like $300 the bearings run $10-$15 each. If you can spend a little more go with one of these with a warranty. If not and it looks ok you will have to make that decision when you can look it over good.

I tried to fix mine after Hurricane Katrina and the cost for parts added up quick or involved allot of work. I bit the bullet and got a new Shop Fox locally only because I needed the saw right then or I would have went with the Grizzley. I gave it to an old guy after I put like $110 in bearings and motor parts but it still gave some problems. He spent another $40 and kept the fence spent 3 months working on it and he called me to say thanks it was working good. So you never know it was under 8' of water then 2' of crude oil and only cost $150.00 and a lot of work to get it working good again. 


*New Grizzley Hybrid G0478 $944.00 with Shipping*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Hybrid-Cabinet-Saw/G0478


*New 1023S or 1023SL for 1075.00 free shipping*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Table-Saw-3-HP-Single-Phase-220V-Left-Tilt/G1023SL


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That saw looks like a real project*

If that's what you like to do, I'd offer $275.00 and see. It will take a fair amount of restoration. It looks like it's 15 to 20 years old, but I don't know based on the fence design. Are parts available? The newer Grizzly at $1125.00 with a built in router table would be my choice.:yes: bill

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Left-Tilt-Cabinet-Table-Saw/G1023SLW
G1023SLW 10" Left-Tilt Cabinet Table Saw


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I would look VERY carefully. 

Let's assume that the saw is NOT a hurricane victim. If the saw is in as bad a shape as the pictures show, what about the parts of the saw that the pictures don't show. Would you treat a table saw that badly?


----------



## Just4Him (Nov 18, 2009)

I got one 4 years ago for $200 dollars from my brother in law. The surface of the table was just as bad if not worse than this one. I got a bristle disk and my drill and carefully cleaned it till it was nice and smooth. The saw ran for 4 years before the motor went out on it. I called Grizzley yesterday and a replacement motor is $247.33 plus S&H. Most everything else can be cleaned if you take the time to disassemble it and clean it up. The fence and rails you have on yours are identical to the ones on mine even though I can't find the exact rails anywhere on Grizzley's website. According to Grizzley's the fence they used on the old 1023 was a Shop Fox Fence and rail system. I do agree with the offer of $275 due to the fact that you will spend quite a bit of time restoring it. I used oak to replace the sacrificial boards on the rip fence. Does he still have the blade guard which I see isn't mounted? Also, does he have the original manuals as this will make it easier to get the proper parts for it.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Whatever you decide you should pop that guy in the mouth for letting that poor orphaned tool come to that state. Where is it located? I may just call the state out to check on the rest of his tools.... 

To the topic at hand, restoration is fun, but expensive. I agree with the others that it may total or come within a few hundred of a new one with a warranty and some upgraded features. Sometimes it is just better to buy new. Would you buy a used car from someone that treated a vehicle the way this guy obviously treated this saw? On the other hand, do you like to restore old cars?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hey guys before this gets carried away like its a new post, this post was 4 months ago and the saw is probably sold.*


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Arrgh! I said I would never be that guy. Well, here I am! (


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*It could be a Diamond in the Rough..*

If it runs good jump on it. But nowhere near the asking price. Thate 2 $100's and 6 $20's. Don't have them in the same pocket.
Now the real fun begins....:thumbsup:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm mixed on what to advise. A brand new G1023SL is on sale for $795 ($889 shipped), and it'll be left tilt, have a Shop Fox Classic fence (Biesemeyer style), a motor cover, 10" wings vs 8" wings, and will have a one year warranty. 

It's likely to cost you $250 to $300 for a fence comparable to the new stock fences, which means a $600-$700 outlay on a beat up old used saw, assuming you want to upgrade the fence. Also, Grizzly's quality hasn't always been as good as it is now. 

It might turn out fine, but you never know...proceed with caution, and offer less.


----------

